# Vantrue N2 pro $139 with coupon on Amazon right now



## dryverjohn (Jun 3, 2018)

https://www.techbargains.com/deal/443175/vantrue-n2-dash-cam#d443175

Just ordered one for myself with the hard wire kit.


----------



## MikeNY (May 6, 2016)

You may want to check out thread below as to why not to order the Vantru

https://uberpeople.net/threads/3-im...-a-dash-cam-dual-camera-with-wifi-gps.301509/


----------



## Danny3xd (Nov 7, 2016)

dryverjohn said:


> https://www.techbargains.com/deal/443175/vantrue-n2-dash-cam#d443175
> 
> Just ordered one for myself with the hard wire kit.


Thats what I use John. I am really happy with it.


----------



## KD_LA (Aug 16, 2017)

dryverjohn said:


> https://www.techbargains.com/deal/443175/vantrue-n2-dash-cam#d443175
> 
> Just ordered one for myself with the hard wire kit.


What I have also, what I recommend, and what I wrote about extensively.  And that's a damn good price!
Take a look at the mirror-mount bracket they have for it, it helps to de-clutter the windshield a bit and tuck it partially behind the mirror.


----------



## dryverjohn (Jun 3, 2018)

Let me say that I have been very happy with Vantrue and their product. I have never wired anything in my car before, but with an Uber drivers low income, I decided to watch the youtube videos and purchase the vantrue hard wire kit. After watching the videos, it was extremely easy to hide the wires, connect to the fuse box, ground the wire and have a camera that works as advertised. I registered the product online and was granted a free extended warranty of 18 months and given the opportunity to receive the gps mount for free after liking their facebook page and performing a review. I am working on the location still, so that loose wire will be addressed once the gps unit arrives.


----------



## Snowblind (Apr 14, 2017)

Throw in this microSD Card from Newegg:

https://www.newegg.com/Product/Prod...0446076&PID=6146814&SID=jqfq86b5y60027en00053


----------



## dryverjohn (Jun 3, 2018)

Snowblind said:


> Throw in this microSD Card from Newegg:
> 
> https://www.newegg.com/Product/Prod...0446076&PID=6146814&SID=jqfq86b5y60027en00053


I picked up this one for $24.97 on sale. Will go about 12 hours before it records over. I need to start offloading days on a portable hard drive. Too bad uploading to a secure site would be too expensive.
https://www.amazon.com/dp/B06XWZWYVP/?tag=ubne0c-20


----------



## KD_LA (Aug 16, 2017)

dryverjohn said:


> I picked up this one for $24.97 on sale. Will go about 12 hours before it records over. I need to start offloading days on a portable hard drive. Too bad uploading to a secure site would be too expensive.
> https://www.amazon.com/dp/B06XWZWYVP/?tag=ubne0c-20


If it's for a Vantrue N2 Pro, they do not recommend the cheaper green "EVO Select" series of memory cards. They recommend the yellow "EVO" series https://www.amazon.com/dp/B06XWM99NP/?tag=ubne0c-20
https://www.samsung.com/us/computing/memory-storage/memory-cards/s/_/n-10+11+hv22y+zq29p/


----------

